

Analysis of the rumored Heroku pricing changes - jagthedrummer
http://www.octolabs.com/blogs/octoblog/2015/03/31/analysis-of-the-rumored-heroku-pricing-changes/

======
p3lim
That changing background color makes my eyes bleed.

